# HST filter for L.S MT122 looking for filter ,from other filter mfg.don,t want to spend the big $$$ from dealership



## fjcullins (Feb 11, 2021)

Looking to see if there is a cross reference filter?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello fjcullins, welcome to the tractor forum. 

We need your LS filter numbers to cross-reference to. Oil, air, HST, etc.


----------



## fjcullins (Feb 11, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello fjcullins, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> We need your LS filter numbers to cross-reference to. Oil, air, HST, etc.


HST Filter, PN:40220109 I all ready purchased oil filter, Hydraulic filter and fuel filter at N A P A auto parts,They can,t cross reference this H S T filter,


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Check out this site. LS Tractor HST Filter 40220109 - Legacy Tractor Parts & Service

Ebay has HST filters for sale, and there are other sources on the internet.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

LS Tractor HST Filter 40220109 - Legacy Tractor Parts & Service $15.00 !?!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You beat me again BigT!!


----------



## fjcullins (Feb 11, 2021)

pogobill said:


> LS Tractor HST Filter 40220109 - Legacy Tractor Parts & Service $15.00 !?!


Thank-you,that is agood price!
.


----------

